# Advice for "budget" studio build



## Doc41 (Mar 23, 2014)

My cousin consulted me on what parts to buy for a small studio he's building, as studio grade parts are way over priced here; he was willing to buy them from (amazon ?)
but since i don't have much knowledge in audio hardware i thought i'd ask here

for budget lets say for now about 1600$, we could get a mic/filter/sound absorbing foam-padded diffuser, he also wanted studio monitors and a mixer but considering were we live, for their weight the shipping cost would be too high and maybe not worth buying overseas

so for now would stick with these for example:
diffuser: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0082DAL3S/?tag=tec06d-20
mic: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002EKEHS/?tag=tec06d-20
filter: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AOH1O6/?tag=tec06d-20

what other brands may you suggest that are better "and preferably as cheap as possible"


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 24, 2014)

I suggest making your own absorption, bass traps and clouds out of Owens Corning 703 and 705 Fiberglass. it's really easy







you can build a full size portable vocal booth for half the cost of that "diffuser" and do a better job.






absorption panels should be at least 2", bass traps and clouds you want 4" at least.

this should save you enough money to buy a better microphone like a Shure or MXL.


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 24, 2014)

hmmm, a pack of 6 of owens corning 703 weigh in at 55 pounds " shipping cost would cost more than double its price"  but i'll see if we can make someting like it locally
i'll also be checking shure mics


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 24, 2014)

if only one or two people would be dealing with the mastering/monitoring side at a time, would good headphones be an option instead of monitors?

i just... prefer good headphones over anything, especially when i keep seeing monitors cutting off at like 50hz while the music i listen to & make goes down to near 30hz


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 24, 2014)

i think he already owns an Alesis M1Active 620 but wants a better pair, i'll try to get in contact with him this week to see what he thinks of the changes and see if he'd like headphones instead


----------

